# Why is my bench press so rubbish?



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello,

I started my routine on 25th July, which consists of doing the following three times a week:

Bench Press 5x5

Squats 5x5

Deadlifts 5x5

When I started out I was on 25kg for all of the three exercises. In the two months I've progressed to 110kg for squats and deadlifts but I'm languishing on 65kg for my bench press. On Monday I managed to achieve five sets of 5,5,5,4,1 reps and today I did 5,5,5,4,3 so I've improved slightly and hopefully on Friday I'll achieve 5x5 (I managed 5x5 on 62.5kg last week).

Why is my bench press so weak compared to the other exercises and what is the best way to increase it fast? Are there any supplements that could help me? I've just been wolfing down chicken and eggs for protein.

Cheers.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I've had the same problem for along time mate, what i did was just use dumbells instead of the barbell for my chest exercises.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

hmmm tough to know whats best? maybe working more on tri`s may help.bench uses mainly chest,and tri too.my tri`s used to be weaker.i built them up more,then found i could handle more on my chest?.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Imo bench should be the weakest of all the lifts maybe not by almost 50% tho.

Do you think your form is as good as it could be?

Do you have a weak upper body in general?

If you are increasing weight or reps each session then I wouldn't worry about it too much tho

As for supps I hear gear does wonders for increasing strength


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

cub said:


> Hello,
> 
> I started my routine on 25th July, which consists of doing the following three times a week:
> 
> ...


Training the same exercises too often in a week

If all you want to do is these three then as soon as you stop making gains with an exercise, drop to only twice a week then when gains stop again change to once week.

Sorted


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Agree with replicator, time for a change. Also once your deads get higher you'll want to change that too. 5x5 is hard going 3 times a week for deadlifts! You'll need to factor in longer recovery times as you get stronger and the weight gets heavier.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I got stuck a while back. I upped the weight and dropped the reps for a few weeks to build some strength then went back to lighter weight and higher reps.

If you up the load to a weight you can handle , say 75kg - 80kg for 4 - 5 sets of 3 - 4 reps, then go back to where you plateaued, 65kg, you should be able to push passed it. it worked for me anyway.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

or change to a push pull legs routine (just saying like) :whistling:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

He's still progressing so he can't be training his chest too much...... Surely?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Breda said:


> He's still progressing so he can't be training his chest too much...... Surely?


He might not have an adequate enough diet for the volume of work


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> He might not have an adequate enough diet for the volume of work


Well he got some good gains for his other lifts..


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

I have the same problem, been stuck on 60kg for years on the bench. I can lift much more using the dumbells though


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Mate,

I'd say stick at your current routine for another 4 weeks.

Then look at changing it for a few more isolated exercises. As said Dumbbells will help you with this.

You've done really well already to get an increase of 400% on deads and squats, so give yourself a pat on the back!

Keep it up Cub.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for all of your responses, much appreciated.

I have to admit isolation exercises for my arms and chest have been looking very appealing lately considering my slow progress on the bench. I was thinking of adding skullcrushers to my exercises on a cardio day (Tuesday and Thursday) to get bigger triceps or would that be a bad idea considering I need those days for recovery?

Also I see guys lifting less than me but have bigger muscles, how does that work!? (I'm still learning as you can see...)


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

cub said:


> Thanks for all of your responses, much appreciated.
> 
> I have to admit isolation exercises for my arms and chest have been looking very appealing lately considering my slow progress on the bench. I was thinking of adding skullcrushers to my exercises on a cardio day (Tuesday and Thursday) to get bigger triceps or would that be a bad idea considering I need those days for recovery?
> 
> Also I see guys lifting less than me but have bigger muscles, how does that work!? (I'm still learning as you can see...)


Strength doesn't always come with size.

I would add dips 1x a week after you bench.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

R0B said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> I'd say stick at your current routine for another 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks bruh!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Fat said:


> Strength doesn't always come with size.
> 
> I would add dips 1x a week after you bench.


Like this? http://www.exrx.net/WeightExercises/Triceps/WtTriDip.html

Hopefully this will help improve my bench too?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

cub said:


> Hello,
> 
> I started my routine on 25th July, which consists of doing the following three times a week:
> 
> ...


Its likely due to biomechanical disadvantages.All the protein in the world wont help a jot.Anyway, its an average movement at best.Substitute dips, or decline press.Youll experience a greater range of motion, and likely better results.Make every movement slow and perfect.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't think it is that out of proportion, maybe a little but not much. Have you tried working on your technique. Arch your back and really push your feet into the ground and push your upper back into the bench. You need to get your legs back so you can really plant them into the ground and get a good solid platform to bench from.

Look up Dave Tate on you tube for videos on how to bench and also westside barbell.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Breda said:



> He's still progressing so he can't be training his chest too much...... Surely?


no he aint B

quote

but I'm languishing on 65kg for my bench press

its a case of training Body parts too much in a week ..OMO.................no recovery time at all here


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Replicator:2515692 said:


> no he aint B
> 
> quote
> 
> ...


I read that myself Rep but he also said he increased his last set by 2 reps and he was on 62.5kg the week before but is now on 65kg

He might just be being impatient but I'm fcuked if I know mate


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I know how you feel, after 3 months of stronglifts I finished with squats up to 125kg, deadlifts at 165kg and bench up to 65kg all working weight btw

Even now it frustrates me how weak my chest is :/


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Breda said:


> Imo bench should be the weakest of all the lifts maybe not by almost 50% tho.
> 
> Do you think your form is as good as it could be?
> 
> ...


Yeah some of my mates like creatine but I prefer gear to be honest  haha


----------



## JoeShmoe (Nov 7, 2007)

Couple of things one of my pals told me that seemed to help me at least


Never lock out the arms at the top, keep the tension in the muscles at all times.

Slowly lower the bar all the way to the chest, not halfway down

Lower weight and TUT really helps build strength in the chest and shoulders/tri's


Not sure if this will work for you but i found to do this for say 3 sets of 8-10 i had to lower the weight (by quite a bit). But within 6 weeks id gone past where i was stuck before. I think previously my form was off and i was just concentrating on weight and half movements rather than form and not going anywhere as a result

Apologies if this isnt you but it's what helped me out


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Cub, are you tall?

Most tall people have longer arms which makes it harder to do heavier lifts because your stabalizing muscles are weak.

Try a wider grip, might help.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm 6 foot 1.

I'll try the wider grip, cheers


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

So I did the bench press today and didn't achieve 5x5 (5,5,5,5,4)  I think I'll deload to 60kg and work my way back up, how does that sound?

Also alot of you have said not to deadlift so much, how many times a week (sets+reps) should I be doing it?

Overall, I feel my routine has been good for my legs (big and muscular) but I want better gains on my shoulders, arms and chest (my biceps have got noticeably bigger but I feel my triceps are lacking badly). I guess I want a new routine that will give me that. Does anyone know a good routine for these goals?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Few things come to mind here mate.

Firstly you've got all your lifts up from 20kg you said up to what they are now. I would personally say your bench and your deadlift are pretty much on par with each other and your squat is flying (make sure you're breaking parellel on the squats with these strength routines as its building up full body strength and you're a beginner) so fair play for that.

Seems like you've made good progress on all 3 lifts and 65kg might seems like a small amount but if you only started at 20kg and built up then you're doing well. Not many people start lifting and are pressing 100kg+ mate so its all relative.

However if you do find yourself stalling I would set your bench press back a few weeks to 55-60kg and build back up and I reckon you'd get it. You can add some dips in to aid you upper body strength or swap one of your bench press sessions for close grip on a slightly lower weight to work your triceps.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Triceps. Make sure you keep your elbows are tucked in and don't lock your elbows in, put a slight bend in the arms to keep the tension on the muscle.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Technique, form, triceps, shoulders

Have you ever thought of doing overhead press. If i was you i would work on form, technique, supporting muscles. If your triceps and front delts are **** then you will find it hard benching. If your elbows are tucked in you will be putting more stress on triceps. If your back is flat you will not be engaging the chest.

Go on youtube and watch a few how to bench press. The good ones will be focusing on arched back, foot position etc etc and not some jock or scooby going on blah blah blah. No sups will help you work a certain muscle, theres no such thing as 300gram bottle of pec power !!!

Try the vid below


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I just posted this on another thread, rather than referencing you, I have pasted it below.

A lot of the ability to move weight and progress is psychological. A trick I was shown by the guy that first got me into training and helped me through the first two years was to add one of the very smallest plates to each side (1.25Kg each). Now this has a two fold effect, firstly you KNOW that you can lift that as you have basically added nothing to the bar. However secondly once done, you can tell yourself that you have broken through that barrier. Next time do it with 2.5s, then 5s as each time the increment is so small as to be negligible from the previous week. I had a block at 60Kg on the flat bench, he did this with me, and literally within 4 weeks I had hit 80Kg, and from that point there was no stopping me - eventually peaked at 140Kg for reps and 170K 1rm. Although the dianabol and tren hex (original old school equine Parabolan) may also have helped! 

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21, cheers for the encouragement. I will go down to 55kg and work my way back up and will add dips as you advise.

retro-metal, overhead press looks like a good upper-body exercise. (I'll look at that video when I get home.)

How does this routine sound?

Bench Press 5x5

Dips (never done them, not sure how many I could do)

Overhead Press 5x5

Squats 5x5 (my legs have improved alot so I wanted to get rid of squats but I hesitated because I've read they're one of the most important exercises for bodybuilders?)


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

cub said:


> Wardy21, cheers for the encouragement. I will go down to 55kg and work my way back up and will add dips as you advise.
> 
> retro-metal, overhead press looks like a good upper-body exercise. (I'll look at that video when I get home.)
> 
> ...


Looks good but don't get rid of deadlifts and think about adding rows and pullups to your deadlift day.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Looks good but don't get rid of deadlifts and think about adding rows and pullups to your deadlift day.


I'm doing deadlifts on every weight training day (Monday, Wednesday, Friday). Should I just do them on one day instead?

So:-

Monday

Bench Press 5x5

Dips

Overhead Press 5x5

Squats 5x5

Wednesday

Rows 5x5

Pull Ups

Deadlifts 5x5

Friday

Bench Press 5x5

Dips

Overhead Press 5x5

Squats 5x5


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cub said:


> I'm doing deadlifts on every weight training day (Monday, Wednesday, Friday). Should I just do them on one day instead?
> 
> So:-
> 
> ...


sepearte your mil press and bench imo.

A

squats

bench

row

dips

B

squats

mil

deads

chins

or just do ripptoes or starting strenght and add dips and chins in on seperate days


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

cub said:


> I'm doing deadlifts on every weight training day (Monday, Wednesday, Friday). Should I just do them on one day instead?
> 
> So:-
> 
> ...


Yes that sounds good but i would alternate them ie week 1= wokout a b a then week 2= workout b a b and so on, search for stronglifts on this forum...

Edit once or twice weekly for deadlifts is enough imo...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Look up starting strength on Bodybuilding.com its all the routine you need when starting


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Technique, form, triceps, shoulders
> 
> Have you ever thought of doing overhead press. If i was you i would work on form, technique, supporting muscles. If your triceps and front delts are **** then you will find it hard benching. If your elbows are tucked in you will be putting more stress on triceps. If your back is flat you will not be engaging the chest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

cub said:


> I'm doing deadlifts on every weight training day (Monday, Wednesday, Friday). Should I just do them on one day instead?
> 
> So:-
> 
> ...


Yes ....give yourself some time to recover m8


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

I have started hammering Tri's strength gone up a fair bit! Feel more stable too


----------

